# Application tracker hydratation



## southpark (12 Juillet 2021)

Salut à tous ,
Qu’elle est pour vous la meilleure app et complète de tracker hydratation ?
Merci à vous


----------



## edenpulse (12 Juillet 2021)

Pour moi WaterMinder est la plus simple, efficace et customisable des apps. J'en ai testé plusieurs, j'adore !


----------



## southpark (13 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour [emoji112] merci pour la réponse [emoji3]
C’est l’application que j’utilise pour le moment, mais j’ai un bug avec ou une limitation de celle-ci, en faite j’ai 29 boisson dans autre boisson et lorsque je veux crée une nouvelle quand je clique sur sauvegarder l’application plante [emoji853] aviez vous ce souci ?
Merci


----------



## edenpulse (13 Juillet 2021)

Je t'avoue que je n'ai pas crée 29 boissons... ça me parait beaucoup  
Rapproche toi peut-être du développeurs de l'app, un petit mail


----------



## southpark (13 Juillet 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Je t'avoue que je n'ai pas crée 29 boissons... ça me parait beaucoup
> Rapproche toi peut-être du développeurs de l'app, un petit mail



En effet 29 c’est beaucoup je vient d’enlever une boisson [emoji28]
Et ce que j’ai aussi lorsque je passe par mon Apple Watch [emoji355]️ pour ajouter une boisson si celle ci contient de la caféine des fois elle s’ajoute pas ☹️

J’ai également testé l’application mon eau , elle est super complète avec c’est statistiques, mais on ne sais pas créer des boissons personnalisées donc ça m’ennuie 

Il faudrait un mixte des deux applications mais j’ai pas trouvé


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Juillet 2021)

pardonnez ma question, mais ca vous sert dans quel contexte ? le sport ?


----------



## Anthony (13 Juillet 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Pour moi WaterMinder est la plus simple


+1 pour WaterMinder. Si tu as besoin d’autres données alimentaires, FoodNoms est très bien dans le genre.



love_leeloo a dit:


> pardonnez ma question, mais ca vous sert dans quel contexte ? le sport ?


Et pour certaines raisons médicales parfois.


----------



## southpark (13 Juillet 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> pardonnez ma question, mais ca vous sert dans quel contexte ? le sport ?



Tout simplement pour contrôler mon hydratation par jour [emoji846] car j’ai tendance a pas boire beaucoup et une application m’aide à réaliser cette objectif [emoji846]


----------



## southpark (13 Juillet 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> +1 pour WaterMinder. Si tu as besoin d’autres données alimentaires, FoodNoms est très bien dans le genre.
> 
> 
> Et pour certaines raisons médicales parfois.



Pour mon alimentation et contrôle de mon poids j’utilise YAZIO pour le moment [emoji846]


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Juillet 2021)

Merci


----------



## southpark (3 Août 2021)

bonjour , comme dit plus eau point de vue statistique l'application mon eau est très bien et vu que je l'avais payé à l'époque achat unique , maintenant elle est sur abonnement 









						‎Mon eau boire de l'eau - water
					

‎"Mon eau" vous aide à boire de l'eau régulièrement. Calculez votre apport quotidien en eau et recevez des notifications !  L'eau est essentielle pour la vie sur notre planète. Environ 70 pourcent du corps est constitué d'eau. Nous avons besoin d'eau pour presque toutes les fonctions de notre...



					apps.apple.com
				




et comme je disais son seul inconvénient et le fait de ne pas pouvoir crée des boissons personnelles , et pour la caféine et une autre application
Avez-vous déjà testez cette application mon eau ?

merci à vous ,


----------



## southpark (4 Août 2021)

southpark a dit:


> bonjour , comme dit plus eau point de vue statistique l'application mon eau est très bien et vu que je l'avais payé à l'époque achat unique , maintenant elle est sur abonnement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon finalement ça me plais pas  je clôture les tests et reste sur WaterMinder


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (13 Août 2021)

southpark a dit:


> Salut à tous ,
> Qu’elle est pour vous la meilleure app et complète de tracker hydratation ?
> Merci à vous


WaterMinder. Cette application a en plus une extension ⌚️ très utile. 
c’est celle que j’utilise tous les jours. Je fais beaucoup de sport et je vis dans un paya très chaud.


----------



## southpark (16 Août 2021)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> WaterMinder. Cette application a en plus une extension [emoji355]️ très utile.
> c’est celle que j’utilise tous les jours. Je fais beaucoup de sport et je vis dans un paya très chaud.



De temps en temps lorsque je consigne une boisson contenant de la caféine elle n’apparaît sur l’application IOS , la boisson apparaît juste dans éléments consignés du jour


----------

